# مسيحيو مصر 17 مليونًا



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*دراسة لوكالة الأنباء القبطية تؤكد أن مسيحيو مصر 17 مليونًا*

*  							 								 								 																		 										 الخميس										٢٧										اكتوبر 										٢٠١١ -  										١١: 					 					٠١  										ص										+02:00										CEST											 								*



*




*



* كتب: مايكل فارس*
*




كشفت   دراسة أجرتها وكالة الأنباء القبطية بالتعاون مع عدد من المتخصصين في   الشئون القبطية وقيادات الكنائس المسيحية في مصر، أن تعداد الأقباط وصل وصل   17 مليونًا، وهو يمثل أكثر من 20 % من تعداد مصر.*
* البداية انطلقت منذ 3 شهور من خلال عدد من المراسلين لوكالة الأنباء   القبطية، بالتعاون مع محامين ونشطاء أقباط وسياسيين والكنائس المسيحية في   مصر، التي تضم 31 طائفة، على رأسها الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية   والمعمدانية، والطوائف الأخرى .*

* كشفت الدراسة أن عدد الكنائس الأرثوذكسية بلغ ألف و326 كنيسة، وعدد الكنائس   البروتستانتية بلغ 1100 كنيسة، نصيب الكنائس الإنجيلية منها 500، في حين   بلغ عدد الكنائس الكاثوليكية 200 كنيسة، وهو ما يعني أن مجمل عدد الكنائس   في مصر بلغ ألفين و626 كنيسة.*
* أكدت الدراسة أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لديها 405 كنيسة في الوجه البحري،   و796 في الوجه القبلي.. وجاءت محافظة القاهرة في المركز الأول بين محافظات   الجمهورية، فيما جاءت محافظة الجيزة في المركز الثاني، بينما جاءت محافظة   الإسكندرية في المركز الثامن، فيما جاءت محافظتا شمال سيناء وجنوب سيناء،   في المركز الأخير، باعتبارهما أقل المحافظات التي تضم كنائس أرثوذكسية.*

* بعد رصد الكنائس جاءت الدراسة الجديدة تؤكد إن تعداد الأقباط 16 مليونا   و975 ألفًا، من خلال كشوف نفذتها الكنائس المصرية في العام الماضي، على   راسها الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية التي قامت بتوزيع الاستمارات لكل الأقباط   التابعين للكنيسة، ويحضرون بصفة دائمة، والغائبون تشملهم «كشوف الافتقاد»،   ويتولى حصرهم عن طريق الزيارات المنزلية للآباء الكهنة وتنفيذ في سرية   لمعرفة العدد الحقيقي لمسيحيى مصر، تحت إشراف الأساقفة أعضاء المجمع   المقدس، حيث يتم رصد الكشوف لكل إيبارشية في مصر عبر أجهزة الكمبيوتر .*
* الكنيسة قامت بتكليف الكهنة الذين كلفوا عددًا من الخدام الشباب للمشاركة   في 21 مطرانية وإيبارشية علي مستوي مصر لرصد التعداد القبطي من خلال كشوف   الافتقاد للغائبين، و لدى الكنائس الإنجيلية والمعمدانية والكاثولكية قوائم   واستمارات للأعضاء المسيحيين في كل المحافظات، وهو ما سهل الحصول على   تعداد المسيحيين التابعين للطوائف غير الأرثوذكسية في مصر .*

* و طبقا للإحصائيات الداخلية للإيبارشيات احتلت محافظة أسيوط المركز الأول   في التعداد، حيث يوجد بها 426 كنيسة وعدد الأقباط 2 مليون، والمحافظة   الثانية المنيا بعدد 409 كنيسة وعدد الأقباط فيها 1.5 مليون مسيحي، ثم   محافظة القاهرة الثالثة 1.4 مليون مسيحي، وباقى المحافظات وعددها 14 محافطة   بتعداد باقي الأقباط الأرثوذكس، وهي محافظات المنوفية ثم الإسكندرية   فالدقهلية ثم دمياط، والشرقية ثم سوهاج، وقنا ثم الغربية، والقلوبية ثم   الفيوم، والأقصر ثم الوادى الجديد، والسويس ثم أسوان وهذه الأرقام هى   اجتهاد فعلي للكنيسة، وتمت معرفة العدد التقريبي والفعلي لأقباط مصر   والمهاجرين، وتم عمل مقارنات بالتعدادات السابقة للدولة. *

* وطالب عدد من الأساقفة منذ أيام عمل التعداد القبطي الجديد لعام 2011 الذي   يقام كل 3 سنوات، و تم طبع استمارة التعداد الجديدة لمعرفة عدد الأقباط في   مصر من خلال توزيع الاستمارات لكل إيبارشية التي تقوم بتوزيعها علي  الكنائس  التابعة لها، استمارة التعداد هذا العام اختلفت من حيث مضمون و  معلومات  المطلوبة وحيث تشمل الاستمارة البيانات الخاصة بكل فرد، مثل محل  الإقامة  والاسم رباعي والعمل والرقم القومي وتاريخ إصدارها وتاريخ الميلاد  والحالة  الاجتماعية والمؤهل والوظيفة ووسائل الاتصال.*

* من جانبة كشف مصدر كنسي أنه بناء عن توجيهات البابا شنودة على كل راعي في   كنسيته أن يعرف رعاياه ويهتم بكل مشاكلهم وافتقادهم روحيًا واجتماعيًا،   مضيفًا أن الافتقاد هو مسئولية كل كاهن في كنيسته، و"نحن نعرف عدد   المسيحيين الفعلى من خلال عمليات الافتقاد التي تقوم بها الكنيسة بشكل   دوري".*
* وأشار أن الكنيسة لديها تعداد فعلي للأقباط، والكاهن يقوم بعمل حصر للوفيات   والمواليد الجدد طبقا للوكالة التي وكلها الرب لنا، وهي من المهام   الرئيسية للكهنوت، فمعنى علميات الافتقاد "هي معرفة كل تعداد الأقباط في   دائرة الكنيسة ومتابعتهم وحل كل المشاكل التي يقابلها الأقباط في هذه   المنطقة اجتماعيًا وثقافيًا واقتصاديًا".*

* فيما كشف ممثل الكنيسة الإنجيلية أن البروتستانت في مصر 17 مذهبا، تحظي   الكنيسة الإنجيلية "الكنيسة المشيخية" بالعدد الأكبر منها، وأن الكنيسة   الإنجيلية تمتلك دليلًا دقيقًا للكنائس، يحدد أماكنها وعناوينها والقائمين   عليها.*
* فيما كشف مصدر داخل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أن عدد الكنائس الكاثوليكية في مصر   يصل إلى قرابة 200 كنيسة، و إن عدد الكنائس في محافظتي القاهرة والجيزة   يصل إلى 50 كنيسة وفي أسيوط 35 كنيسة وفي المنيا 30 كنيسة وسوهاج 20 كنيسة   والأقصر وأسوان 10 كنائس.*
*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

المهم ليس العدد المهم ان نكون ايجابين ونترك السلبية علينا ان نتحد وبقوة


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للأحصائيه
لكن يهيئ لى أنهم أكثر من ذلك
شكرا جدا​


----------



## عماد+سامى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراا للموضوع
سلام المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتقد ان الرقم أكبرمن ذلك ، اعتقد انه يقترب من الـ 20 مليوناً ..
*


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2011)

فى الاراقام الحسابية الحدالادنى بيكون تحفظ لة فائدة


----------



## prayer heartily (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بعتقد اننا نعدي العشرين مليون 
شكرا


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*على العموم نتمنى إن الإحصائية الجديدة تتم بطريقة صحيحة وتوضح العدد *
*الأقرب للحقيقى*
​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2011)

خلى اللى بيقول ان تعداد المسيحيين 5 مليون

ياريت يعرفوا  الحقيقه الناس المغيبه دى ​


----------



## يهودى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

سعدت كثيرا لسماع هذا الخبر
و هذا الخبر يكشف مدى كذب المسلمن و ادعاء ان المسيحين قله 
لكن للاسف اسمع ان كثير من المسيحين يقدمو على الهجرة من مصر
و لكن حينما اسمع عن مدى الظلم يتعرضون له , اشعر بالحزن الشديد و اتأكد ان الهجرة تعنى لهم الكثير من الحرية


----------



## مسلم 1483 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*هللويااااااااا. خلينا نشوف حضراتهم شو راح يقولوا لمن تطلع النتائج النهائية:t17:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم الكثير مشيو--- يا رب شعبك يارب--اعتقد ان احن اكثر من 17 مليون ده اكيد و غير إلى فى الخفاء


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أكتوبر 2011)

احنا اكيد اكتر من 17 مليون احنا نعدى ال 20  وضيفوا عليهم الا هاجروا هربا من البلد 
احنا مش قله لكن بالنسبه لاعدادهم قله


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2011)

> *وفي المنيا 30 كنيسة وسوهاج 20 كنيسة*



الأحصائية مش دقيقة خالص ، لكن بالرغم من ذلك شكراً لمجهود رجال الأحصاء ، أياً كان العدد فالحقوق 

لا تجزء ، لأن الأنسان غالي للي يقدر قيمته ..

==

bye ..


----------



## fakhry2010 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا يوجد شارع او بيت مسلم والا يوجد بيه اقباط وفى اماكن نكون اغلبيه نحن اقل منهم عددا فنح نمثل اكثر من  20% اكتر من دول الخليج الى كل مليون او خمسه مليون عاملين دوله ويقولون اقليه  تخيلوا لو العشرين مليون نزلوا شوارع مصر المسلمين مش هيعرفوا ينزلوا ههههههههه *


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

fakhry2010 قال:


> * تخيلوا لو العشرين مليون نزلوا شوارع مصر  *


*الخبر مفرح جدا..و لو اتحدوا ال 17 مليون مسيحي دول و بقوا قلب واحد مش ممكن اي قوة في الارض حاتقدر عليهم او تكسرهم .*
*بطلوا خنوع بقي يا اقباط مصر و اعرفوا قدركم و قوتكم الحقيقية اللي ترعب اتخن دولة اسلاميه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*بسم الصلييييييييب العدد كبييييييير *

*ممكن نعمل فارق يا اخوه فعلا بصوتنا للرئيس المناسب و المجلس المناسب و نبطل سلبيه و خنوع و ضعف !*

*ربنا يزيد و يبارك*

*سلام*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*عليكم تخيل العدد لو أن كل قبطي (كمعدل) بشر خلال الـ 10 سنواااات القادمة مسلم واحد فقططط !!!*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عليكم تخيل العدد لو أن كل قبطي (كمعدل) بشر خلال الـ 10 سنواااات القادمة مسلم واحد فقططط !!!*


* فسوف يتم سجن العشرين مليون قبطي بتهمة التبشير بالمسيحية و ازدراء الدين الاسلامي.*
*هذه هي مصرنا المنكوبة بالاسلام يا عزيزى..و شعبها المسلم هو اكثر شعوب الارض خسة و شرا علي الاطلاق .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عليكم تخيل العدد لو أن كل قبطي (كمعدل) بشر خلال الـ 10 سنواااات القادمة مسلم واحد فقططط !!!*


* فسوف يتم سجن العشرين مليون قبطي بتهمة التبشير بالمسيحية و ازدراء الدين الاسلامي.*
*هذه هي مصرنا المنكوبة بالاسلام يا عزيزى..و شعبها المسلم هو اكثر شعوب الارض خسة و شرا علي الاطلاق .*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ينبغي ان نشارك كلنا بلا استثناء في تسهيل عملية الحصر علي الكنيسه و خدامها و ان نبادر نحن - حين الذهاب للكنيسه - بطلب استمارات التعداد السكاني من الكنيسة لنا و لجيراننا المسيحيين ممن لا يذهبون للكنيسة بشكل منتظم لكي نملاها و نعيدها للكنيسه و لا ننتظر اخوتنا خدام الافتقاد حتي يطرقوا ابوابنا*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2011)

إسم الصليب ربنا يزيد ويبارك  
أعتقد إنه مسيحي مصر هما إللي مشكلين أغلبية المسيحيين في الوطن العربي ​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> إسم الصليب ربنا يزيد ويبارك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*و يا سلام بقي لو استضفنا اخوتنا مسيحيي العراق و ليبيا و المغرب العربي و الخليج و ايران المضطهدين و احتضناهم في مصرنا.. ارض المسيح..سنصير كلنا متحدين قوة مرعبة تجعل الاسلاميين في كل مكان في الارض يتبولون في سراويلهم الاسلامية القصيرة من الهلع و الرعب عند ذكر مسيحيي مصر.*​​​​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و يا سلام بقي لو استضفنا اخوتنا مسيحيي العراق و ليبيا و المغرب العربي و الخليج و ايران المضطهدين و احتضناهم في مصرنا.. ارض المسيح..سنصير كلنا متحدين قوة مرعبة تجعل الاسلاميين في كل مكان في الارض يتبولون في سراويلهم الاسلامية القصيرة من الهلع و الرعب عند ذكر مسيحيي مصر.*​​​​



رح يجي هاليوم يا عصام بس مش هنا في الأرض!
بل في أورشليم السماوية رح يجتمع كل المسيحيين بقوة واحدة 
هناك حيث لا ألم ولا بكاء ولا إضطراب ولا إضطهاد  
خلي الأرض باللي فيها تنفعهم


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ونحن يا عصام ؟؟ ^__^*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ونحن يا عصام ؟؟ ^__^*


*انتم اخوتنا و مثلكم مثل اصحاب البيت ..و صاحب البيت لا يحتاج دعوه ..*
*و لا يمكن ان يقال علي قدومه لبيته الثاني " استضافه "*​​​​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*لك عراااااااااااااااااااااااسي*
*بس حبيبي لو انتو بتجوا لعنا يمكن أحسن ، هون المسيحيين (على الأقل إلى الآن) في عصرهم الذهبي*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لك عراااااااااااااااااااااااسي*
> *بس حبيبي لو انتو بتجوا لعنا يمكن أحسن ، هون المسيحيين (على الأقل إلى الآن) في عصرهم الذهبي*


 
*شكرا للمحبة و للعرض السخي اخي لكن احب تعرف ان المصري مثل السمكه اللي اذا طلعت من الميه تموت ..و هو لا يستطيع الحياة ابدا بدون الفول المدمس ...عندكم فول مدمس ؟؟؟*
*هههههههه*​​​​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههههههه نحن الي عنا فول مدمس وفول بأنواع تانية كمان ^__^*
*كنت أعتقد أن كل إنسان كالسمكة التي لا يمكن أن تخرج من وطنها ، ولكني أسمع رغبات كثيرة من الأقباط بالسفر بعد المذبحة الأخيرة !!*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> * ولكني أسمع رغبات كثيرة من الأقباط بالسفر بعد المذبحة الأخيرة !!*


*صدقني اذا قلت لك انها " رغبة مؤقته فرضتها الظروف القاسيه" ..لكن يفضل الحنين لمصر ارض المسيح و مهد الاديرة و القداسه في قلوبنا يقتلنا و يعذبنا فين مانروح..و لا يمكن للمصري يعيش سعيد و مرتاح الا في الارض اللي رضع فيها دفء كنيسته و اتحفرت كل معالمها في وجدانه*​​​​


----------

